# San Antonio, Texas turtle & tortoise rescue!



## Eden Animal Sanctuary (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello all!

If you are in South Texas, I would love to make your acquaintance! I am networking to let folks know about our rescue. My name is Rachel and I run Eden Animal Sanctuary in Spring Branch (78070) which is close to San Antonio. We are out in the hill country, wide open spaces! I am a non-profit corporation with Texas, and we will be filing for our 501c3 status early next year. We have been in operation for almost a year now. Right now we have a thriving facebook page and our website is in the making. Please share our info! I would love to get connected to more folks and groups in the area!

Have a great day and a beautiful Christmas!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello Rachel


----------



## Trung6126 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi everyone I live in San Antonio TX does anyone have a tortoise they want to rehome? I’m looking for one, so please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2021)

Trung6126 said:


> Hi everyone I live in San Antonio TX does anyone have a tortoise they want to rehome? I’m looking for one, so please let me know. Thanks so much!


While you wait, I suggest you place a WANTED ad in your local CRAIGSLIST.
It can be a very good source of unwanted tortoises


----------



## Trung6126 (Apr 21, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> While you wait, I suggest you place a WANTED ad in your local CRAIGSLIST.
> It can be a very good source of unwanted tortoises


Thanks very much


----------

